# Sharing iPhoto pictures through Dropbox - possible?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Started a new thread because I did not want to hijack a recent thread on hassle-free online storage - which is where I came to know about Dropbox.

I want to share some travel pictures with my family in India. I do not like posting anything of mine to Flickr or Picasa or other such sites. Dropbox seems like an idea. Questions:

Iphoto seems to have one huge library file instead of individual pictures. Dropbox help says photos stored in a folder can be uploaded/shared. Shouldn't there be an interim step somewhere for this?

I do not want to sync anything to anything. I just want my family in India (who use Windows) to be able to see the pictures, either online or downloaded.

Is what I am asking even possible?

Flickr, Picasa and other online photo-sharing sites are not an option. I do not want anything of mine to be available anywhere on the internet to come back and bite me in the batuti at any time in the future.

Thanks and cheers


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you mean something like this

If this is what you want, open your DropBox, inside there is a file "How to use the Photos folder", just follow the simple instructions...
Once you've created the folder, drag the individual photos from iPhoto into this new folder in DropBox.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Export from iPhoto to a folder under "Dropbox", right-click on the folder and select "Share this folder..." from the "Dropbox" submenu item. That will give whoever you share with access to the pics. They can use Preview to display them.

It's very simple... probably documented somewhere at dropbox.com as well.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

a more elegant solution then the one I offered up.:clap:


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I was going to say the same about yours. Dropbox does offer specific photo sharing as you mentioned.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

jamesB said:


> *SNIP* drag the individual photos from iPhoto into this new folder in DropBox.


THIS is the missing step. Thanks. I was hoping that I did not have to click on 486 photos out of a possible 800 and drag them to the folder, but hey, of that's the only way, that's what I have to do.

I was kind of hoping that if I created an album in iPhoto, I would be able to drag that album and drop it on Dropbox or something like that.

Hey, maybe I can still do that - create an album with the 400+ pics, select all in that album and drag 'n drop.

Thank you MikeF and JamesB.

Cheers

UPDATE: Spoke too soon. Dragging the pics into the Dropbox folder does not work for some reason. I have to try James's method. Will keep you posted. Thanks.

SECOND UPDATE: I am an idiot. Mike's method worked. Earlier, I did not create a sub-folder under "Photos". Once I did that, it worked. Pays to actually read things completely before going of half-cocked!


----------

